# Parking lot what to charge??



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello I'am using my Bobcat skid steer loader to plow a gravel parking lot at a dentist office. Should I charge by the hour like I do when I normally run the machine or should I measure it and charge by the square foot.

Thanks
:redbounce


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone??


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

do the math. it should be close to each other. so its all about how you want to write the quote up.

example

50x30 stone lot = 1500 sq ft under 4 inchs 70 dollars
1500 sq ft under 8 inchs 140 dollars
1500 sq ft over 8 inchs 210 dollars

hourly rate 70 hour./ min. of an hour.

1500 sq foot ideally should be able to be cleaned in 5 pass's at the most.
using a 9 ft blade

now if you have to wind row all the material one direction. then its gonna take longer. but that just has to be fiqured in when quoting the job.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

OK so if I charge about 70 an hour then it should come out to about the same?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i just used 70 as an example.

do the math.

how big is the lot?

how wide is the plow on the skid steer.

how long will it take you to plow the site.

what do you think the lot is worth


----------

